

World Citizens Census - tlampo

There are tons of people on the Internet right now, going as far as to tear down frontiers and consider everyone a World Citizen. Our goal is to count how many people would consider themselves World Citizens, and compare this number to the population of different nations and regions, eventually overpowering them.<p>We are developing a tool for this, and it's in a alpha state. If you'd like to give us feedback and help us improve it, please visit http://apps.facebook.com/worldcensus
======
kelv_huggins
Cool. Count me in.

